# Film maker apologizes for dissing fallen Kiwi (Split from:  NZ Tps/Fallen/Haka)



## bick

_MOD NOTE:  This is a split from this thread ....
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/107243.0.html
.... to keep the commentary out of the haka video thread._

Unfortunately, an ex-pat Canadian has slandered L/Cpl Baker's good name:

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/outrage-in-n-z-over-canadian-s-comments-about-fallen-soldier-1.931417


----------



## The Bread Guy

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, an ex-pat Canadian has slandered L/Cpl Baker's good name:
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/outrage-in-n-z-over-canadian-s-comments-about-fallen-soldier-1.931417


Shame that it's the idiots who get the attention with the comments - well done to the organizers of the (too little, too late) apology.  It appears the few negative comments on the YouTube video were quickly jumped upon.


----------



## medicineman

Was going to say something rude and visceral and suggest something illegal...instead I'll just go with "Move to Antarctica you Elton John lookalike douchetard - someone might appreciate you there".   

I guess I have a thing for people that directly or indirectly support dirtbags that blow up medics...

RIP Troops


----------



## cavalryman

Further to the individual who originated this ruckus with her comments on L/Cpl Baker's death

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/zealander-praises-toronto-police-internet-death-threats-085919381.html


----------



## Kirkhill

I know we generally try to keep bandwidth down here but this is one instance where I would prefer to see comments pertaining to Burstyn whatsername separated from the discussion about the Haka farewell.

The Haka deserves to standalone.

As said by others.  Moving.


----------



## Jarnhamar

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/zealander-praises-toronto-police-internet-death-threats-085919381.html



> A New Zealand filmmaker who provoked outrage over her online comments about a dead soldier is praising Toronto police for their help, claiming that Auckland officers refused to immediately investigate rape and murder threats against her — allegations that the New Zealand force denies.
> 
> Sumner Burstyn, who is married to a Canadian filmmaker from Montreal and is working in Toronto, became the target of a vitriolic internet campaign after making provocative comments about Lance Cpl. Jacinda Baker, a female soldier from New Zealand who was recently killed in Afghanistan.



Nope. Don't feel sorry for you at all.


I don't condone the violence of the feed back left to her but if you're going to say something stupid expect stupid results. 

Congrats Sumner, you earned your 15 minutes of fame by playing on the death of another human being- how noble of you. Time for you to write a book about your experience and capitalize even more, I hope you at least donate some of the proceeds to the family of the fallen.

As a Canadian I am disgusted by both you hiding here and your "woe as me I'm afraid" attitude.


----------



## George Wallace

This is a long winded article to 'defend" a journalist and point out that there are internet threats that can be dealt with by the police should they be given the information.


Although I do not agree with people (of any background) conducting themselves in such a manner on the internet, as those who have sent her repulsive threats, I find her just as repulsive in her blog and suspect that she has been a frequent contributor to many of the "Comments" on the CBC and other Canadian news sites.

I find her words here to be suspiciously similar to comments made on the internet, and voiced by other protest group mouth pieces:


http://news.sympatico.cbc.ca/world/new_zealander_facing_online_death_threats_turns_to_toronto_police/cb58cdf4


> "Oh, so fallen soldier Jacinda Baker liked boxing and baking - did they forget she also liked invading countries we are not at war with, killing innocent people and had no moral compass," Burstyn wrote, adding that the soldier "100 per cent does not deserve our respect."



I would conclude that this "victim" is in herself a originator and perpetrator of quite a bit of internet 'trash' (just to be polite) talk.


----------



## The Bread Guy

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ....  would conclude that this "victim" is in herself a originator and perpetrator of quite a bit of internet 'trash' (just to be polite) talk.


Not via her blog anymore, as a start ....
http://cloudsouthfilms.blogspot.ca/
"No posts. "


----------



## Jarnhamar

I bet her husband is overjoyed at the positive business he'll receive thanks to her.


----------



## George Wallace

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not via her blog anymore, as a start ....
> http://cloudsouthfilms.blogspot.ca/
> "No posts. "



Perhaps not by her blog, but I have just recently read those very words on other Internet postings, one of which I think I ran across on Facebook.  She has not escaped the world of "cyberspace" where once it has been posted, it can be retrieved.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I know we generally try to keep bandwidth down here but this is one instance where I would prefer to see comments pertaining to Burstyn whatsername separated from the discussion about the Haka farewell.
> 
> The Haka deserves to standalone.
> 
> As said by others.  Moving.


Good point - a bit of moving o' posts coming ....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## George Wallace

Just SEARCHED "invading countries we are not at war with, killing innocent people and had no moral compass" and found:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/taranaki-daily-news/opinion/7563652/Is-social-media-making-us-more-cruel

http://www.kiwiblog.co.nz/2012/08/a_stupid_insensitive_idiot.html

http://www.subsim.com/radioroom/showthread.php?t=197938

http://workersparty.org.nz/2012/08/28/barbara-sumner-burstyn-and-the-war-in-afghanistan/

http://rossrightangle.wordpress.com/

http://rossrightangle.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/an-affront-to-nz-a-disgrace-to-canada-vile-vixen-spits-on-soldiers-grave/

http://nowoccupy.blogspot.co.nz/2012/08/more-words-from-activist-filmaker.html

http://www.whaleoil.co.nz/2012/08/despicable-2/



The links are too numerous to post, but reading them will give you a fairly defined picture of Mrs Sumner-Burstyn as being very much a anti-military, anti-war mouthpiece.


----------



## ModlrMike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The links are too numerous to post, but reading them will give you a fairly defined picture of Mrs Sumner-Burstyn as being very much a anti-military, anti-war mouthpiece.



I figured that out when I saw the Karl Marx quote on her blogsite.


----------



## The Bread Guy

For the record:
Here's a link to her apology on her blog (cached version, since the blog is now currently empty), with a Google Docs screen capture here if the link doesn't work for you.
Here's a link to the "cops aren't doing enough" blog post (also cached version), with a screen capture at Google Docs if the link to the cached version doesn't work for you.

You see what we mean when we say, "Once you post on the interwebs, it's gonna be out there _some_where"?


----------



## aesop081

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> For the record:
> Here's a link to her apology on her blog





Quite the apology. In a "i'm sorry, frig you" sort of way.


----------



## George Wallace

Other than stating that she apologizes, she continues to carry on to slag the fallen, the military, and men.  For one who is in her line of work, she really doesn't understand the word "apologize".


----------



## The Bread Guy

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quite the apology. In a "i'm sorry, frig you" sort of way.



That does appear to be the way she rolls, no?


----------



## medicineman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For one who is in her line of work...



...she is a true ingrate that truly abuses the rights to free speech granted her as a result of soldiers giving their lives, both from her home nation and her adopted one.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quite the apology. In a "i'm sorry, frig you" sort of way.




That's always the way eh?

Like that guy out west a few months ago. Some big shot broadcaster or whoever was pulled over by the police and bitched and whined about how bad he was treated- until the police reviewed the tape commented on it and threatened to release it to the public. He apologized and it was the same "I'm apologizing through my teeth because I have to but I still think you're assholes"

Her apology was horseshit IMO.


----------



## Journeyman

No, it's not even an attempt at an apology -- she's an attention whore who is using the increased attention to further spew her anti-military venom, adding domestic violence and child abuse.....but now, she's the victim, and not LCpl Baker and her family and friends.

I'm embarassed for her to be known internationally as a Canadian.


See bitch, no threats; just disgust -- reap what you sow.


----------



## benny88

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I know we generally try to keep bandwidth down here but this is one instance where I would prefer to see comments pertaining to Burstyn whatsername separated from the discussion about the Haka farewell.
> 
> The Haka deserves to standalone.
> 
> As said by others.  Moving.



Much appreciated suggestion to split; this woman's trash belongs nowhere near that video. I'm confused about why she decided to attack the only female NZDF member to be killed in combat since Vietnam. I wonder if she thought the death of a female would be more high-profile and therefore net her more attention, but it seems strange, as I perceive there being potentially more people willing to rally to LCpl Baker's defense with it being higher-profile. 

Please note that I don't consider a female soldier being killed any more or less of a tragedy, if a person dies in the line of duty their sex is the last thing I'm worried about, but I recognize that the public will react to it differently.


----------



## The Bread Guy

benny88 said:
			
		

> .... *I'm confused about why she decided to attack the only female NZDF member to be killed in combat since Vietnam*. I wonder if she thought the death of a female would be more high-profile and therefore net her more attention, but it seems strange, as *I perceive there being potentially more people willing to rally to LCpl Baker's defense with it being higher-profile* ....



First, on the bit in yellow, my personal fave from George'a trove o' links.....


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> (....)
> 
> http://workersparty.org.nz/2012/08/28/barbara-sumner-burstyn-and-the-war-in-afghanistan/
> 
> (....)



You know it's a bad move when people who support your anti-war position say it may not have been a good idea - from the link above:





> .... Burstyn’s comments are understandable, if misdirected. Jacinda Baker was a 26 year old army medic, and *there is no evidence that she was involved in the killing of innocent people. Rank-and-file personnel are victims of imperialist policy*. However, New Zealand “peace-keeping” involvement in Afghanistan legitimises an imperialist occupation that has continued for over a decade. This occupation is propping up the corrupt Hamid Karzai government, no better for most Afghan people than the Taliban – itself originally funded by the West. Blame ultimately lies with Western governments, including New Zealand’s Fifth Labour government
> 
> Burstyn seemed to realise that directing *her attack on an individual soldier was not helpful to the anti-war movement* ....


Even the Workers' Party of NZ knows that if you don't like the policy, you blame the policy makers.

On the bit in lime green on why, another bit from the same Workers' Party piece above:





> .... While comments like this probably appear on social media all the time, rarely will they come from someone as prominent as Barbara Sumner-Burstyn, an academy-award shortlisted documentary film maker, and *the former social issues reporter for the New Zealand Herald* ....


Part of her world view, I'm guessing, includes "the West can do no right."


----------



## Old Sweat

And now for my  :2c:

Her remarks were made deliberately and I suspect she really believes what she wrote. And then her apology gave her another chance to push her point of view.

Once the crap storm began she milked it for all it was worth. She got a public forum to dump on the police, the military and just about anybody who posted anything even slightly intemperate. How many of us had ever heard of her or would be willing to look up any of her writings or fork over some cash to watch one of her movies? This will all die down in a couple of news cycles but she can continue to spout her beliefs on the social media and I suspect she will be seen to be a hero to her like-minded comrades. To us she may be a loudmouthed harridan, but to the segment of society in which she exists she is a fiesty voice for progressive values lashing out against the evils of the western way of life.


----------



## 2 Cdo

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And now for my  :2c:
> 
> Her remarks were made deliberately and I suspect she really believes what she wrote. And then her apology gave her another chance to push her point of view.
> 
> Once the crap storm began she milked it for all it was worth. She got a public forum to dump on the police, the military and just about anybody who posted anything even slightly intemperate. How many of us had ever heard of her or would be willing to look up any of her writings or fork over some cash to watch one of her movies? This will all die down in a couple of news cycles but she can continue to spout her beliefs on the social media and I suspect she will be seen to be a hero to her like-minded comrades. To us she may be a loudmouthed harridan, but to the segment of society in which she exists she is a fiesty voice for progressive values lashing out against the evils of the western way of life.



Exactly.  :cheers:

This waste of oxygen is only sorry that it blew up in her ignorant face. Funny how the political lefties always call themselves progressive and tolerant when the reality is usually the polar opposite.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Well, _this_ didn't take long ....


> Sumner Burstyn
> 
> To commit a Sumner Burstyn
> 
> Like kicking a hornets nest or someone when they are dead.
> 
> New Zealand Slang.
> 
> To create social networking suicide
> To be selfish and evil to other human beings ....


Urban Dictionary, 29 Aug 12

 :cheers:


----------



## dangles

Yeah I could tell you what I really feel but I don't want to pull a Sumner Burstyn.

More seriously, I have no respect for someone like this...she clearly is trying to turn into a victim and profit from this incident. She even includes a link to her friends article in the screen capture of her blog, no doubt so that they can gain some publicity.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Very nice milnews, I like it.

I wish I could say I was shocked by her comments, but she is not the only one out there that has made them, she's just pushing for the current 15 minutes of fame.  People in general that think this way are becoming greater all the time, it's sickening really.  I hope she feels uncomfortable being here in Canada due to negative feedback on her comments, because I for one am ashamed that she is a Canadian.

I would say she should be sent to Afghanistan to gain some perspective, but she's too ignorant to have her eyes opened.  Not to mention she would most likely do something stupid to put soldiers lives at risk that would have to save her from herself.


----------



## Vanguard48

When I read about this on Sympatico news I was absolutely shocked and truthfully pissed off downright! Such a waste she is....

She ought to fired from her job ASAP or as they're saying in New Zealand "Hand the passport in"


----------

